

ZenMate Scores $3.2M for Private Browsing - jraedisch
http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/01/zenmate/

======
ferrantim
I LOVE ZenMate so this is great news. I like the private browsing features,
but more than privacy, I find it really convenient. I'm American, but live in
France. Some sites, like The Onion, restrict international access to their
sites, but with ZenMate, I can read the site like if I'm in the US. Same for
Netflix and a lot of educational sites for my kids. Congrats on the funding
ZenMate, I'm looking forward to the mobile app!

